# Great time fishing the pass this weekend!!!



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

It was great to be back down in Pensacola again! Since moving up to Athens, GA a few years ago I don't get to make it down nearly as I wish I could. Usually once during snapper season and once when the sheepies are running. My little brother had spring break and I played hooky from my PhD studies on Friday and started the 6 hour drive Thursday afternoon. 

My good buddy JD7.62 (and one hell of a kayak fisherman/guide) was kind enough to let us crash at his place for the weekend and even graced us with his presence for a fishing trip on Friday. We were targeting sheepies. Fished in my parents 15'3" Boston Whaler all day Friday, Saturday and half the day Sunday. Ended up with 1 sheepie Friday, 2 Saturday and 7 on Sunday. Most were around the 6 pound range. 

Friday the water was a little sporty for such a small boat but we made it to the pass in one piece and were greeted by the usual flotilla of boats. Most everyone was very cordial as we all drifted over and over the few small hot spots. The bite was hotter in the morning but even then it wasn't really "on" like it can be. We were unable to entice a bite ourselves so we ran back into the bay and hit a few spots. We managed one sheepie and had fun boating a baby gag and two red snapper, one of which would have been a keeper. Also caught a sweet looking mantis shrimp. Out of the water by 3:00.

Saturday it was just me and my brother, however JD7.62 ran out in his yak for a quick trip and came back with a trigger, I am telling you he can fish! We managed 2 sheepies on Saturday and poked out to the triple barges since the weather was nicer. No food for the table out there. Managed one short trigger. Came back in and saw a triple tail just floating in the pass. Almost netted him! We fished the pass for a little longer, ran out of live shrimp round 2pm, and a local guide was kind enough to give us a few dozen. Thanks!! Headed back in around 5:30.

Sunday morning was looking iffy but we gave it a shot and I am glad we did!! Had a little rain and two pops of thunder and then it cleared up nicely!! The rain must have scared most people away but not the fish!!!! We got to the pass around 9:30 and got two right off the bat! The current then picked up real strong and we were having difficult time keeping our lines down. About that time (10:00ish), three guys in an aqua colored Cobia show up and starting putting us to shame!! They were slaying the fish!! We kinda nosed up to them and they were kind enough to give us a few pointers. Not sure who you guys are but thanks so much for teaching!! We picked up 5 more, I got one on our last shrimp around 1:30 and headed to Sunset landing. After a quick stop at Joe Patties for a box of oysters for all the relatives up in Athens, we started the 6 hour trip home. 

The bite seems to be on pretty good if you know what you are doing, but not anywhere near peak yet, IMO. The bite was pretty steady all morning Sunday which was nice (9:30-1:30). Got home exhausted and cleaned the fish this morning. Now I am back to the old grindstone. As usual had a great time!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Congrats on the fish and sticking with it.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

that thing in the last picture looks like a helgramite from a nuclear reactor! What is that?


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Mantis Shrimp*

That is a Mantis Shrimp. Tasty and fish love em.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

That thing looks like an alien cockroach!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's something very incredible about the eyes of the mantis shrimp, if that is indeed one,

"The Mantis shrimp vision puts everything else to shame . . . They hold the world record for the most complex visual system.

They have up to 16 photoreceptors and can see UV, visible and polarised light. [humans have only three basic photoreceptors - red, blue, green] In fact, they are the only animals known to detect circularly polarised light, which is when the wave component of light rotates in a circular motion. They also can perceive depth with one eye and move each eye independently. It's impossible to imagine what mantis shrimp see, but incredible to think about."


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Scardog7 said:


> Here's something very incredible about the eyes of the mantis shrimp, if that is indeed one,
> 
> "The Mantis shrimp vision puts everything else to shame . . . They hold the world record for the most complex visual system.
> 
> They have up to 16 photoreceptors and can see UV, visible and polarised light. [humans have only three basic photoreceptors - red, blue, green] In fact, they are the only animals known to detect circularly polarised light, which is when the wave component of light rotates in a circular motion. They also can perceive depth with one eye and move each eye independently. It's impossible to imagine what mantis shrimp see, but incredible to think about."


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Scardog, 
YOU ARE CAUSING MY VISION TO BLUR.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

They also call them "thumb splitter" shrimp because there front appendages (one is hung on the hook and extended from the body) are razor sharp and can shoot out with great force at lightening speed. Large ones have occasionally been know to break aquarium glass. So if you catch one, be very careful handling it.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Does this boat look familiar? This is my buddies boat a 24' Scout and I helped give you the tips. Glad you had a great day.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep. Thats the boat we were annoying on Sunday. Thanks for letting us hang around. You guys were hauling them in!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice report, I have found that some of the nicest people are on the water. Anglers are very caring people. and I mean everyword! :thumbup::thumbsup::yes: Hope your trip back home was a safe one! :thumbsup:


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Clemson,
We enjoyed having you hang around us Sunday. It was nice to have someone to talk to back & forth & each of you have such enthusiasm...wish everyone was like that! I just wish I would have known you were from (living) Athens. Would have asked you about couple of other good people up that way. Hope to see you out on the water again. Not to derail your thread but would also like to thank the "other" boat which helped us get a Redfish going back in the right direction. Tight lines!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Guys glad to help!!! Hope you guys are enjoying fresh sheepies for dinner every night this week. Good luck and see you guys out on the big pond next time!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I read somewhere that a mantis shrimp inspired the creature in either Alien or Predator, can't remember which. That was a biggun you caught!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

*mantis shrimp*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5FEj9U-CJM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

